

Web application naming question. Big brand name, or SEO friendly? - Kanbab

(Most SEO friendly names, are pretty human friendly as well, and I know that search-term-in-domain is becoming ever less effective for ranking)<p>So I am working on a business/product and am not sure what direction it will take once I undertake my lean mean customer development process. I would like to have a domain name now, however, that I could use once I launch, which would hopefully boosted by pre-launch marketing activities done from this site.<p>How do you know when your domain name should be highly specific like: bingocardcreator.com VS. www.teach-nology.com (teach-nology.com ranks #4 for  "bingo card creator")
======
itsprofitbaron
FWIW in September 2012, Google launched an EMD (Exact Match Domain) update
which Matt Cutts announced on Twitter [1] to combat "search-term-in-domain"
results ranking higher than other websites because their domain matched the
search term.

I personally believe that you should go for a name which is easy to
pronounce/spell and if you can target your audience in the name than its
perfect.

[1] <https://twitter.com/mattcutts/status/251784203597910016>

~~~
iamchrisle
I would agree with this.

Google changes all the time. I would ALWAYS place more emphasis on a great
brand name, and great product. At the end of the day, your brand should
outlast Google's algorithm changes. You don't want to be on the losing side of
an algorithm change.

------
gopi
Why not both?. I like compound or blended names with one part of the name
subtly telling what is about and the other part make it a brand (ex
Photobucket, Pinterest etc)

Its easy to trademark such names too.

------
fear91
It depends how serious you are on the project. If you expect it to be
something big and really successful, go with branding name. If it's a small
side-project, go with the SEO domain name.

